# zpool i/o error on import after kernel panic...



## Robstarusa (May 24, 2010)

Hi all,

This is my first post!  I've used FreeBSD on and off for a while and decided to get back into it, starting with setting up a freenas box.  After it had been running for a couple weeks it stopped responding and I noticed a kernel panic.

I rebooted it iscsi stuff comes up OK, but the zfs pool does NOT.  Here is what happens if I try to manually import it:


```
vm3:~# uname -a
FreeBSD vm3.h.lan 7.2-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p7 #0: Sat Apr 10 23:18:49 JST 2010     root@fbsd7.freenas.local:/usr/obj/freenas
/usr/src/sys/FREENAS-amd64  amd64
vm3:~# zpool import
  pool: vmcluster
    id: 109802044960669598
 state: FAULTED
status: The pool metadata is corrupted.
action: The pool cannot be imported due to damaged devices or data.
	The pool may be active on on another system, but can be imported using
	the '-f' flag.
   see: http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-72
config:

	vmcluster   FAULTED   corrupted data
	  mirror    ONLINE
	    da0     ONLINE
	    da6     ONLINE
	  mirror    ONLINE
	    da1     ONLINE
	    da4     ONLINE
	  mirror    ONLINE
	    da2     ONLINE
	    da5     ONLINE
	  mirror    ONLINE
	    da3     ONLINE
	    da7     ONLINE
	  mirror    ONLINE
	    ad4     ONLINE
	    ad6     ONLINE
```

This is what is in /var/log/messages:


```
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da2 offset=210719266304 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da5 offset=210719266304 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da2 offset=210719266304 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da5 offset=210719266304 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da0 offset=214861978624 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da6 offset=214861978624 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da0 offset=214861978624 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da6 offset=214861978624 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da4 offset=212763004416 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da1 offset=212763004416 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da4 offset=212763004416 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da1 offset=212763004416 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da0 offset=214861978624 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da6 offset=214861978624 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da0 offset=214861978624 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da6 offset=214861978624 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da4 offset=212763004416 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da1 offset=212763004416 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da4 offset=212763004416 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da1 offset=212763004416 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da2 offset=210719266304 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da5 offset=210719266304 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da2 offset=210719266304 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=vmcluster path=/dev/da5 offset=210719266304 size=512
system.log:May 24 09:37:30 vm3 root: ZFS: zpool I/O failure, zpool=vmcluster error=86
```

About 90% of the files on here I don't care about.  The other 10% I'd like to recover if possible.  


```
vm3:/var/log# zpool import vmcluster
cannot import 'vmcluster': I/O error
vm3:/var/log# zpool import -f vmcluster
cannot import 'vmcluster': I/O error
```

I've gone as far as booting an opensolaris cd, but it does have drivers for my 3ware 9550sx-8lp.  The drives are configured as "JBOD"....but unfortunately I forgot to turn write caching off on the controller so this probably caused corruption for the blocks mentioned above when it crashed.

Anyone have ideas how I can get this zpool imported?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 24, 2010)

For the record: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense. Be careful when applying any advice.


----------



## Robstarusa (May 24, 2010)

Sorry if I wasn't clear...I'm looking for FreeBSD advice NOT freenas.  After the issues I've had with it, I really just want to recover my data & go back to a FreeBSD box.  

This is why I chose this forum vs a FreeNAS specific forum.


----------

